# Suncoast skiff



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I had (or my dad had) an older 13' Suncoast when I was a kid, cool little hull. Relatively dry, rides good, shallow draft. I have only seen a couple of these hulls other than our own. They also made a huge 16' flat bottom, I've only run across one of these, and to my knowledge the fella still has it.

I'm fairly sure this is the same hull with a different layout inside.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

I made need some help here but I thought Suncoast was built in Ft. Pierce. Lotsa's chop glass but heavy duty use for the commercial fishermen and the price was right. Later became Master Marine ?


----------

